# rwxrwxrwx



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

So this is something of a plug, but I though at least a few people might be interested.

I got fed up with all the `chmod 777' advice that seems to prevail on installation guides these days (some people even deny it's a problem), so I started:
http://rwxrwxrwx.net/

Submissions welcome


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 21, 2013)

Wrap it in Google Adsense ads and get rich off of their foolishness.


----------



## m6tt (Jan 21, 2013)

I read that once, and I couldn't figure out if they were trolling or not.


----------



## sossego (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope they don't do the chmod 777 with CD/DVD drives.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

I think this stems from Windows oddly enough. A lot of people that start with Linux or BSD have a Windows background. On there it's quite common to see a similar "solution". If it fails, run it as administrator. Nobody ever bothers to figure out _why_ it fails.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't want to register on that simplemachines forum to say that yet why do they even use UNIX-like environments if they don't want features it gives?


----------



## m6tt (Jan 23, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I think this stems from Windows oddly enough. A lot of people that start with Linux or BSD have a Windows background. On there it's quite common to see a similar "solution". If it fails, run it as administrator. Nobody ever bothers to figure out _why_ it fails.



I considered making a similar comment. I think the reason no one bothers on Windows is that no one *can* bother, given the fact it's all closed source and undocumented. Or it's a business environment and there's no expectation of doing things correctly, just fast. NTFS ACLs get complex fast...just join the 777 club!

Don't get me started on pre-SP1 exchange versions + Windows Update. The solution, found via debugger, was to run a rundll32.exe command periodically to "flush the application compatibility shim cache". A server should have good docs, solid technical underpinnings, and by no means have MSPAINT installed!


----------

